# Looks like we made it.....not all good



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

to day 145. :leap: 
I was a little worried about Merrry. She is Shasta's daughter and a fairly young FF. She started having a discharge two weeks ago and got me worried that she would go prematurely.
As of today she looks very normal. Stuff is sticking to her tail, she has a cute little udder but is not bagged up. Should see babies within a week I would say.
Whew!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

Yay! I'm right there with you worrying about a FF!! Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

:leap: :leap: that is wonderful news...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

From my understanding they can have discharge a month before delivery and be okay.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

Yeah, I know, but I am a worrier.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

Oh I totally understand that! I have a ff due in 19 days I am keeping a close eye on. She has had a little discharge here and there. Today I noticed white discharge. I am hoping she goes on the early side of her due date so the babies won't be too big. Although lately I swear I am feeling two babies which make me feel better. She is pretty miserable. I always feel better when they get past 140 days figuring they are viable.

I hope your kidding goes smoothly. Good luck!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

She is starting to look pretty tired. Whenever I go to the barn she is lying under the manger like she did as a kid. Should be soon. Though she is not due until Monday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*



> Yeah, I know, but I am a worrier.


 Don't feel bad...I think we all are... :grouphug: :wink: :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

Well, Dday today and still waiting. The little stinker. She is getting soft and all that but does not look imminant yet.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Looks like we made it.....*

Praying everything goes good for ya. Can't wait for pics :stars:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This morning when I checked Merry she had a small string of white goo and I thought, "Oh good, today or tomorrow." When I went out two hours later there was a baby on the ground all cleaned up.
It was a beautiful sunshiny day so I decided to just stay out in the pen with her. She was with her mom and older sister and much happier than penned up in the barn.
So......................watched her for a while and saw a hoof come out and slide back in a couple of times. Immediately got the hubby on the phone and said come home now.
By the time he got here I knew we had to go in and check for position. It was aweful with poor Merry screaming her poor head off. Rod had a terrible time and would get two feet but no head, the head but lose a foot. At this point the baby was still alive so we were having conversations about who to save and that horrible kind of stuff.
A farm call from a vet is out of the question. She is not a valuable goat and I really doubt we could get anyone out here. Anyway, a c-section to save her just was not an option.
I told him about when goatsong was doing a difficult delivery and everyone kept telling her to keep pulling. Sometimes it is what you have to do. Even talked about dismembering it but thought that may make things worse.
Two hours into this we figured we had a grossly deformed kid or tangled triplets as three legs were presenting. At one point I went in as my hands are smaller but I could not do anything. (Gotta love those books that say things like, *You may have to reposition the kid.* like ho hum, this is simple.)
Poor hubby was shaking and we were feeling lost when he finally got the front legs and head into the birth canal. Merry had pretty much given up and was not pushing but we finally got her to help it out. Poor little guy did not make it. :mecry: He was not deformed, just bent in half we guess.
Mama seems to be just fine. Passed her placenta, we gave her a shot of Pen since we were both in her and all. Little buck who survived is a tough little cookie up and nursing without help.
It is not that bad. We have had a very successful year with 5 easy kiddings producing 14 healthy babies. We just had a bout of cocci and saved them all; one who was on the brink of death. These are all learning experiences for us as we learn to do these things. But I can see why our forefathers and foremothers gave up this lifestyle. It is not easy.
Here's Merry and her *only child*.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost the second baby...mama is well and her first is well?

She'll be sore for a few days and I'm sure is a great mama to her precious little boy, keep up the Pen G and TLC and you may need to milk her as the little guy may not be able to keep up with what she's producing. :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm glad that Merry and the first kid are ok...So sorry about the loss of the second one and the stressful, difficult birth. You and your husband must be exhausted and I'm sure you could use some TLC. Take care. :hug:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So sorry that you lost the little guy  Glad to hear mom and brother are doing well. 
I agree with you totally, this is not an easy lifestyle, it's not for the weak of heart or lazy, but the rewards are unmeasurable.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh I am sorry things went the way that they did. I am glad that you were able to save Merry and her buckling is doing well. Sorry for the other little boy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The kid is adorable! 
:hug: Sorry you lost the other. 
Be sure to give her 5 days of Pen not just the one shot today.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, she will get a full treatment of antibiotic. She is still pretty sore today and has not wanted to come out of the pen. But she is eating, drinking and pooping normally. When I put a Witch Hazel compress on her swolen vulva she kind of sighs and leans into it. Baby is doing fine but it makes me sad to see him alone. I am so used to a pile of kids in the corner. It was a little cool for this time of year last night but he seems to be keeping plenty warm.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You both did good, and mama is okay. Sorry the second boy didn't make it, but you did a great job. I think the picture is very sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss...  :hug: 


Congrats on the beautiful baby.....  :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mama and baby are doing well. Got a quart of colostrum from her last night and baby (no name yet) had a round full belly.
This morning I was a little concerned as she did not want to come out of the pen. When I did the afternoon feeding she was up and interested in what everyone else was doing. Good sign. 
Tomorrow I will see how they do visiting Grandma, Aunt Curiouser and cousins Ebony and Ivory.


----------

